# Name for are 28 miles SE of Pensacola Pass?



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

looking at the area in between Pensacola and Destin

N30 05.991 W86 54.523 area about 28 miles SE of Pcola pass

Is there a name for that area? 

ANyone ever fished it? Is the trolling any good?

It looks like the closes reasonable drop off that I see.

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't pulled up the coordinates but it sounds like the edge....great fishing. Can also be a very good place to troll, especially this time of year.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Area*

I think that would be the edge around the tysler grounds from p-cola have to look it up though I normal run out of east pass if that is the same area I think it is yes fishing for wahoo bft and phin and decent bottom spots as well


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Yep, the edge*

Here are some pics from Google Earth of the edge.

The first one shows the lines of the Edge pretty well

The second shows a better view in relation to the shore.

One of my favorite places to fish.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I think he is talking about the drop 5 miles south of the edge. I call it the Nipple but not for sure if that is correct. The water drops from 300 to 1000 pretty quick, say a mile or two.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that first pic 'Rusty's Ridge"?


----------

